# Should i put dog up for stud?



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

hi, I've been thinking about putting my dog up for a stud but im a bit cautious as im not sure what effect it would have on him would it make him more/less energetic would he hump more or would he just constantly be looking for sex? I don't want to change the way he is as at the moment he has a perfect temperament and i don't want to spoil that? Any advice or past experience much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

If you look on the dog breeding section there is some excellent information on studding a dog.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

ok first question WHy do you want to put him to stud?

Is he registered?
Health tested? all the tests for his breed.

The stud dogs i have met seem fine but i have never had a stud dog so i can't say if they have changed BUT i wouldn't think it would change them or people would never stud their dogs out.


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah hes registered i cant remember if hes been tested or scored off the top of my head but i know for definite his parents were and they had good results


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you read the other thread i suggested.


----------



## silver_pigeon (Mar 25, 2008)

I know this answer may be viewed as somewhat controversial....but why stud a dog when there are hundreds of homeless dogs and puppies out there!?!?!?!?!?!///////:confused5:

I dont get why so many people breed when the world is in such a state with unwanted dogs, cats and all sorts of other animals!

And from all experience of others I have had, yes it does change the dog, all in different ways but there is a noticeable change!


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

which one? i looked through the first one and posted some questions and someone suggested i start my own thread to get more of a response.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

silver_pigeon said:


> I know this answer may be viewed as somewhat controversial....but why stud a dog when there are hundreds of homeless dogs and puppies out there!?!?!?!?!?!///////:confused5:
> 
> I dont get why so many people breed when the world is in such a state with unwanted dogs, cats and all sorts of other animals!
> 
> And from all experience of others I have had, yes it does change the dog, all in different ways but there is a noticeable change!


No not controversial. Quite valid and sensible


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fatkat87 said:


> which one? i looked through the first one and posted some questions and someone suggested i start my own thread to get more of a response.


No that's the one just thought it contained answers to most of your questions.

Hopefully someone can give you some more advice on this thread.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> yeah hes registered i cant remember if hes been tested or scored off the top of my head


Well I would guess not then, because it's not something you would forget... you would have had to take your dog to the vets to get xrays, and seek out an opthalmic specialist for eye tests (usually special clinics are run as your normal vet can't do them), and, I'm not sure about rotties, but I do think there are other tests they need.

Using a dog at stud may change his behaviour. No one can say for sure until the deed is done, but it can often cause them to become more territorial, increased marking (including indoors), more aggressive towards other entire dogs, and more of a nuisance around bitches. With a large powerful dog like your breed, it is not something I would risk unless you are experienced in owning and training them, and even then, I would look for an experienced stud owner to act as a mentor. Things can and do go horribly wrong.

In addition, to the above, you need to make sure he is a good example of the breed - don't forget that in the wild onlyl the alpha dog and bitch breed... this is what keeps the fittest and best - if we convert that to our pets, sadly many poor examples (whilst making wonderful pets) are not suitable for breeding.

Then, you really do need to go and assist and experienced stud owner with some matings. Again, a big powerful breed like this will probably need a few people in case things go wrong, so you will need some willing helpers (preferably at least one with experience).


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

I do agree that there are to many homeless/uncared for dogs out there and my family has had dogs in the past from homing shelters but i have also had a dog from a homing shelter and had bad experience and some people want a dog from puppy stage to build a bond with the animal. There still needs to be animals breed its like saying why have your own child when you can adopt there are plenty of kids out there with no homes and in need of help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

not going to get directly involved - I'm just going to post these. They are written by a very knowledgable labrador stud owner and breeder... I hope they help answer some of your questions.



> *EDIT: These were copied from crossposts on a now defunt lab forum - labradors united usa. There was no author details but i have it on good authority that the last 2 posts are authored by a very knowldgable lady called Di Stevens at Wylanbriar Labradors. *
> 
> SO YOU WANT TO USE YOUR DOG AT STUD?
> 
> ...


more to come...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

> At sometime in nearly every male, decently bred, labradors life, the owner thinks... "Do you know, we should breed from this dog".
> 
> I handle outside dogs at stud and also my own stud dogs. Whilst the impression is that one throws two dogs into a garden and nature takes over sadly nothing could be further from the truth. There are legal and ethical responsibilities these days to handling a stud dog. I would add the fact that you do not 'have a stud dog' you 'offer a stud SERVICE'. That service is not just putting dog A with bitch B and leaving them to mate. 90% of dogs won't. They are domesticated and do not have the natural instincts of days gone by.
> 
> ...


and more... This time from another stud owner - real life experiences from 18months of working her stud boy... She has been breeding and studing dogs for over 10 years, she has the experience and expertise to handle things - yet its not always plain sailing


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

> > I have been half meaning to write this for ages but only got round to it today after another memorable half hour occured to add to the list
> >
> > Many folks ponder and decide they might stand their male at stud. Now I am not going to go into the why's and wherefores of if dogs are good enough. Nor the health issues. Nor any ethical or moral side of this. I am just going to tell it like it is giving some absolutely 101% true experiences i have had, with only one of the dogs I handle at stud, in the last 18 months since he started his stud career at 14 months old. Every mating is heavily supervised and handled, even a good bitch is held tight and every bitch is physcially supported even if she would stand under a hippos weight, nothing is left to chance
> >
> > ...


I hope this helps you and answers your questions. It should give you an idea of what you would need to do in order to stud your dog safely and responsibly.

ust edited to say - that although certain health tests are mentioned they are in relation to a labrador. You would need to do the research for your own breed, everything else should hold true for a dog - big or small!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the most important thing is if you decideto breed is do it responsibly & the most important issue has to be having all relevant health screening done for Rotties. These include screening for hip & elbow dysplasia, eye testing for MRD & thyroid test


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

hi, thanks there is a lot of information there and i think that if you or i am going to breed any animal it should be as hes says to better the breed, my rotty has a very good temperament his parents were both show dogs and the breeder i got him off is very experienced and showed there collection of rottys as a living but its not to say that i would be any good at it i think Rokkie would but i don't think im up to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fatkat87 said:


> but i don't think im up to it.


lol you and me both!

I would love to have my own bitch, show her and have my own line of dogs. I know I dont have the time to do it. Equally I dont think I would ever have the confidence to have my own stud, and I admire those that do - and do it responsibly!

Good for you for thinking about it and getting all the info in place first , so many dont  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

well yeah if you don't get any info on whats involved how can you do right by the dog?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fatkat87 said:


> I do agree that there are to many homeless/uncared for dogs out there and my family has had dogs in the past from homing shelters but i have also had a dog from a homing shelter and had bad experience and some people want a dog from puppy stage to build a bond with the animal. There still needs to be animals breed its like saying why have your own child when you can adopt there are plenty of kids out there with no homes and in need of help?


I think there is a particular issue at the moment though. The rescue shelter i go to alot had 11 Rottie pups a few months ago because someone had bred them at home and then had a change of circumstances. They couldn't sell them because there had been alot of bad press and it really was quite a task re homing them (i was very tempted )


----------



## fatkat87 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really yes that is bad, the majority of breeds i see in the rescue homes around here are whippets and older dogs that people seem to not want to look after or have come to the end of the usefulness and the owners just give them up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

fatkat87 said:


> Really yes that is bad, the majority of breeds i see in the rescue homes around here are whippets and older dogs that people seem to not want to look after or have come to the end of the usefulness and the owners just give them up.


I just think some breeds are suffering from a combination of over breeding and bad press.

Your boy is gorgeous can see why you thought about it


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

fatkat87 said:


> hi, thanks there is a lot of information there and i think that if you or i am going to breed any animal it should be as hes says to better the breed, my rotty has a very good temperament his parents were both show dogs and the breeder i got him off is very experienced and showed there collection of rottys as a living but its not to say that i would be any good at it i think Rokkie would but i don't think im up to it.


Have you contacted the Breeder of your lovely dog and asked their advice?


----------

